# I have Ubuntu but I want to dual boot it with PC-BSD



## SunlessDesert2 (Jun 17, 2015)

How to dual boot PC-BSD and Ubuntu?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 17, 2015)

There's this new thing out called Google and I'm pretty sure the search bar works on this forum, too, but PC-BSD has their own board and you might want to ask this question there.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2015)

Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2015)

PC-BSD uses Grub, so it might be relatively easy.  However, as both previous posters pointed out, this is best asked in the PC-BSD forums.  There might be special instructions or warnings specific to PC-BSD.


----------

